# Plants



## geo84

I bought some plants for the tank 2 weeks ago and now they are turning brown and died what can it be?


----------



## Guest

geo84 said:


> I bought some plants for the tank 2 weeks ago and now they are turning brown and died what can it be?


What are the plants? what is your substrate? what is the lighting? are you dosing any fertz? what do you have in the tank? how long are the lights on?


----------



## Smoke

Lighting, CO2 and substrate? Usually CO2 isn't necessary... What type of plants?


----------



## geo84

I have 5 type of plants but I don't know what type they are and the lighting in the tank I leave the light on during the night and during the day I sometimes turn it off but I have some alge in the tank

Today I'm getting new rocks and sand for the tank


----------



## Guest

Posting pics would help, also what type of lighting is it? If it's typical aquarium it'll probably be a T8 fixture, looking at the lamps will help, tell us the model and wattage, also kelvin if it's printed on the lamps. If you want to grow plants a timer is essential and a lighting period of 8 hours is sufficient.
What substrate do you have now, and are the plants planted?


----------



## geo84

How do I post pic

32 w


----------



## Guest

Use the full editor, scroll down and you'll see attach a file. Attach the picture files then just add them to the post.


----------



## geo84




----------



## CLUSTER ONE

We need:

-Tanksize
-Light type (number of bulbs, type, bulb type, bulb wattage...)
-substrate type
-additives if any (co2, fertilizers)
-light photo period

If you don't know these things take a picture of the plants, fixture (top and underside), substrate... then we should be able to get some info about your setup.

To post pics go to reply and under the text box there is another box where you can manage attachment or somethign like that. You need to upload each pic you want then it should appear with a little picture of it and to the right "add / delete". Hit add then it will be added to the post in the form of a code like in a format like this: [imagecode]

You then want to stack them like

[imagecode]
[imagecode]
[imagecode]


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

From the pics your light doesn't appear that strong and it looks like an alge on the sword. What type of light is it, how many bulbs (and type), tank size and fixture size?


----------



## Guest

geo84 said:


> From the pics your light doesn't appear that strong and it looks like an alge on the sword. What type of light is it, how many bulbs (and type), tank size and fixture size?


It looks more like typical deficiency to me, the browning starting from the tip and sides with lighter transparent parts.


----------



## geo84

I only have one bulb of 32 w


----------



## Guest

geo84 said:


> I only have one bulb of 32 w


32w T8? or 32 T5?
How many gallons is the tank? 
do you want help or not because your not making it easy. . .


----------



## maknwar

Take that large plant in the back out. It looks like a Brazilian sword which is not a true aquatic plant. It slowly dies in a tank.


----------



## geo84

The only thing I know the bulb is 32w and the tank is 75g and the ph is 7.5


----------

